# Final appt at Seacroft



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Well, today was our last appointment at Seacroft to fins out hubbys results from testes scan!

Just as we thought, there is no chance we will ever have a child together.

Devastated, I cant explain how I feel.

We cant get funding and have no money so what a waste of travelling and time and energy today was 

Now been off sick with depression and anxiety over 4 months, I dont see any light at the end of this tunnel


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

PCT previously said 'NO' to funding!

Wrote to them again today to request meeting with 'decision maker'

Also wrote to local MP

Not that any of this will make a blind bit of difference


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

mrsmcb
I'm very sorry. There will be light at the end of the tunnel. I just hope it isn't a long tunnel. 

Gettina


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Mrsmcb  

Big big hugs to you sweetheart.

I know this is still raw with you at the moment but we are here if we can help you along.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Thanks ladies!

I have a meeting with our PCT next month so I can see them face to face and ask them why we cant have funding, not that it will make any difference, I just want to go and look them in the eye and make them realise how crushed I am.

Everywhere i look, everything i see is babies and its not fair.

Even if they agreed funding, then it failed i arent sure how i would deal with that.

Life is so cruel and this is just not fair and as i read the other day.....it isnt just something I want, its something I need, its instinct and human nature.

So sad, words cant explain this. Am now in month 5 of being off work  

xx


----------

